# Remove Logo from Swimsuit



## zeekman (Nov 30, 2010)

Our group purchased some swimsuits that we want to have embroidered with the team logo, kids names and such. However - the swimsuit logo (which we though was embroidered and would easily be removed) appears to be a heat transfer kind, or screen print. It is a pretty small logo...but right where we want to embroidery some letters. Does anyone know how I can remove this logo?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Stitch a background the same color as the swimsuit, then stitch your logo over the top...


----------

